# where is the air temperature sensor on my 1990 maxima



## bigdog8385 (Nov 1, 2006)

can some one please explain in detail where I can find the iat sensor on my nissan maxima.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

there isn't one.


----------

